# CVS: get your flu shot, get 20% off!



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Yes, they give you a 20% off pass I think when you get your flu shot there. I went last year thinking I'd get my shot there and get the pass to use on Halloween items, but unlike Walgreens, CVS wanted to us to pay a deductible and turn the receipt into our insurance to get reimbursed. Pissed my husband off because he called his insurance and they said we shouldn't have to pay out a deductible and were covered for flu shots, so he said we'd go to Walgreens instead and he liked that they did ApplePay and such whereas CVS pulled that use last year. So I missed out on that Pass as a result!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

They didn't do that when I went there yesterday, just fill out a simple form, wait for them to check with the pharmacist, and looked at our insurance card and handed it back within 5 minutes, so they must have gotten their stuff figured out since then (at least at the location I went to). 

Might be worth a try this year!




Ghost of Spookie said:


> Yes, they give you a 20% off pass I think when you get your flu shot there. I went last year thinking I'd get my shot there and get the pass to use on Halloween items, but unlike Walgreens, CVS wanted to us to pay a deductible and turn the receipt into our insurance to get reimbursed. Pissed my husband off because he called his insurance and they said we shouldn't have to pay out a deductible and were covered for flu shots, so he said we'd go to Walgreens instead and he liked that they did ApplePay and such whereas CVS pulled that use last year. So I missed out on that Pass as a result!


----------

